# Hilfe bei einfachem Code



## vo0r (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin wahrlich keine Leuchte wenns ums Programmieren geht, daher habe ich ein kleines Problem.

Es geht um eine .bat Datei, welche mir an einen Link vorne und hinten etwas anhängen soll.

Der Code sieht wie folgt aus:


```
FOR /F "delims=" %%A in (bilder.txt) do echo anhangVorne %%A anhangHinten >>bilder2.txt
```

Nun will ich jedoch auch Sonderzeichen anhängen, bei denen es mir aber den Code verhaut. Aussehen soll das theoretisch so:



```
FOR /F "delims=" %%A in (bilder.txt) do echo <img class="aligncenter" src="%%A" alt="" width="140" height="140" /> >>bilder2.txt
```

Gibt mir aber natürlich nen Fehler raus. Wie muss ich es machen damit es funktioniert?

Grüße,
vo0r


----------



## deepthroat (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi.

Spezialzeichen kann man mit einem ^ entwerten.

Gruß


----------

